# UGH! New Projects



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

We have a lot of birthdays coming soon...Feb and March. Two daughters want cosmetic organizers...and coffee tables. My wife called the first one on the list and said pick one. She wants a coffee table...but would love the organizer.

They have all been drooling over this picture posted on FaceBook.

So, there I was, walking through Walmart and what should I find, a whole stack of those danged crates. That's cheaper than I would make them and a lot less work.

Now i am the proud owner of six of them...soon to become one coffee table and two separate wine storage racks! 

But wait, there is more. After seeing the crates laid out in our living room, my sweetie said...Huneee!  Guess I need to buy 4 more.

AND...those crates are made in Atlanta, Ga.
Mike

Edit: Just in case, you can't see the pic on FB, I added it to the pics below.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That's pretty dang cool!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> That's pretty dang cool!


I have one set of casters, just need some plywood.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Neat..brought to mind the old wooden live bait boxes we used to drag around in the water with us....on a GRAND scale...LOL


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Projects are coming along nicely. I finished the wine storage rack today, and just in time because my step daughter and her husband are coming to town tomorrow. This will be her birthday present.

It looks nice. I used staples just like the crate maker did. It looks like it was bought that way. Not fine furniture, just a crate! 

Mike


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Hmmm. That coffee table would look could at the bay house. 

Cool idea on the wine rack.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> Hmmm. That coffee table would look could at the bay house.


I just finished staining four of the crates for a coffee table. Here is the mock up. I will finish it tomolly.

Pics coming soon.
Mike


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Pretty cool Idea...


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Finished with the coffee table. I even made an adjustable shelf so it can be positioned anywhere in the middle where the crate openings are. I made a little lip on one end and drilled a hole in the board so a 1/4 inch bolt can be simply dropped in to prevent the board from accidentally being pulled out.

Mike


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Super job, Mike...my only suggestion would be figure some way to put a removable plant pot in the middle where you have your board.. That space just begs for some beautiful live plant in it...


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thank Jim. It's for my stepdaughter. She can put whatever she wants. The board can be positioned lower or taken out completely. Her birthday is in February. I am actually early on this one.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Brilliant.


----------



## specker (Apr 9, 2005)

Will try to "copy"


----------

